# long holiday in italy rent a room with own bathroom



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

i am considering to go to Italy for a couple of months and seeling a nice room or studio to rent...offers are welcome...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

enjoylife said:


> i am considering to go to Italy for a couple of months and seeling a nice room or studio to rent...offers are welcome...


by PM please


----------

